# specialized bg saddles



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

For those of you who have used a body geometry saddle do you like it? Which model do you have, pros and cons. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

g-dawg said:


> For those of you who have used a body geometry saddle do you like it? Which model do you have, pros and cons. Thanks for your replies.


Unless I'm missing something, they're all BG saddles. I know you asked about models, but any of particular interest?


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Unless I'm missing something, they're all BG saddles. I know you asked about models, but any of particular interest?


I was thinking of the avatar or the taupe. I want to start riding 3 or 4 hours at a time, and the stock saddle that came on my Allez isn't going to cut it.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the toupe 155 and couldn't be happier. Saddle choice is *very* subjective though...


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have both saddles size 143 and am very happy with them. The toupe is on my tarmac pro that I use for longer w/e rides and the avatar is on my daily commuter trek 1000. I never have to think about my arse when I'm riding, which is the last thing I want to do. I've had some saddles where that was the only thing I thought about and how soon was this ride going to be over. The most important thing is to get a saddle that fits you, so while they work for me, they may not work for you.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am running the new Avatar Team, and have been quite happy with it. I have always liked the shape of the Avatar gel, but it IS kinda tanky, and a little too soft. The Toupe is a little too firm. SO far, the Avatar Team is JUST RIGHT! (Yes, I know that sounded like Goldilocks... sorry.)


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

I had the stocker on my 2009 Allez. I bought a Spec. BG Avatar Gel 155 and I really love it. Completely new bike now. 

Get your sit bones "measured."


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

I have ridden Toupe on my Tarmac and have switched to the Phenom. Love it! Never tried the gel versions.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'm definately going to get fitted and check them out a little closer.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

get fitted and buy a new seat. Any "good" shop will let you use the saddle and return it for another without a hassle (within a certain time period of course). It is a night and day difference in the bike with my new seat as compared to the old seat. The old seat was uncomfortable after 20 miles.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

as said before, saddles are very subjective. I have tried a fizik, brooks, ritchey and a couple of others....I currently ride a toupe 155 and love it. You should get measured because your sit bones have very little correlation to your size.

Keep in mind the shop owner told me i had to get about 100 miles on it before it felt right, 1800 miles later, its awesome....


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

I have a lower end BG saddle I got from the bike shop after Xmas. It was in a big bin with a bunch of childern's saddles. $9! best saddle I've had! More or less "flat" in profile with a slight cut out in the center.

Like others have said saddles are personal, some love one brand, others can't sit on the same one for 10 minutes.

Myself, I find I am very sensititive to tilt. Tiny changes make a huge difference for me. 

You may want to experiment with the tilt before you ditch your current saddle. 

Just remember a little change in angle goes a long way.

Chris


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I've tried several different heights and angles. The discomfort is always the same, pressure down the middle in sensitive areas. I like the idea of the cut out, and hopefully my bike shop will let me return one if it doesn't work out. Thanks for the good advice. This forum has been very helpful.


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

My new Roubaix has the Toupe gel which after one ride (got the bike on Wednesday) I think is very comfortable. Obviously a few more rides will be a better test of it. 

I have a Phenom gel on my Stumpjumper FSR and I think that is an awesome saddle. Both are 143 which is the correct size for me and that made a big difference over the 130 which I had on my Stumpjumper initially. :thumbsup:


----------

